# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pozivamo vas na 2. Rodin dan za roditelje

## Mukica

Udruga   Roda s veseljem vas poziva na *2.  Rodin dan za roditelje*, koji će  se održati *13.11.2010. u Zagrebu*  u hotelu Four Points by  Sheraton Panorama Hotel, Trg Krešimira Ćosića  9. 

Nakon uspješnog prošlogodišnjeg 1. Rodina dana za roditelje i ove  godine nastavljamo tražiti odgovore na pitanja o odgovornostima i  izazovima roditeljstva.
 Pridružite nam se na drugoj roditeljskoj  konferenciji i iz bogatog programa koji smo za vas pripremili ove godine  izaberite ono što će vas zainteresirati i pomoći vam u svakodnevnim  problemima i nedoumicama najljepšeg posla na svijetu. 

Program  uključuje brojna zanimljiva predavanja i radionice kako za roditelje  tako i za djecu. 
Teme ovogodišnjih predavanja i radionica bit će:
_Kako postaviti granice djeci i mladima?_ _  Mogućnosti i opasnosti djetetova bavljenja sportom - zdravstveni i  psihološki aspekti_ _ Plavo i roza - rodni stereotipi u  odgoju djece__ Sigurnost djece na Internetu__  Obiteljska atmosfera- zašto je važna?_ _ My Smart Hands™ –  radionica znakovnog jezika za bebe koje čuju__ Nježni  dodir - masaža dojenčadi (Loving Touch Infant Massage)__  Predčitalačke vještine – radionica za roditelje i djecu u godini pred  školu__ Mama, zašto mi je lijepo kad vidim golu barbiku?__  Ples 5Ritmova – radionica za umorne roditelje__ Povuci  potegni… pomaknuti ne možeš - radionica o autosjedalicama__  4 stupa roditeljstva_ _5 tibetanaca za 5 razgibanaca_
 Svaka faza djetinjstva je drugačija, svaka je novi  izazov roditelju da premosti prepreke u komunikaciji, da se približi  djetetu, da razumije njegove potrebe a u isto vrijeme i da zna postaviti  granice. Bilo da ste roditelj malene bebe, zaigranog predškolca ili  buntovnog teenagera, uz pomoć naših stručnih predavača pronađite nove  pristupe starim problemima, sagledajte situaciju iz drugačijeg kuta i  naučite nešto novo. Veselimo se vašem dolasku!
 Pogledajte program  predavanja i radionica i ispunite prijavnicu  za sudjelovanje. Ako se unaprijed prijavljujete za sudjelovanje na  konferenciji, molimo vas da to učinite *do četvrtka 11.11.* 


*Broj  mjesta na radionicama je ograničen.* Popunjavaju se redoslijedom  prijava, odnosno uplatom kotizacije. Prijaviti se možete i na sam dan  konferencije neposredno prije početka.

----------


## MoMo

u prijavnici su samo izlsate radionce u dovranu fortuna i kamelija ali onih u prvoj dvorani nema a ja jako zelim doci na 
_Kako postaviti granice djeci i mladima? _ 
_lastane, pomagaj _

----------


## apricot

to je predavanje, a za predavanja ne treba posebna prijava budući da broj nije ograničen
dovoljno je poslati Prijavnicu i uplatiti kotizaciju

posebno se prijavljuje na radionice, budući da svaka od njih ima oređen broj sudionika koji je optimalan za održavanje

----------


## MoMo

hvala puno ...i idem se u kut stidjeti pola sata  :Embarassed: 
hvala

----------


## puntica

nemaš se što  :Embarassed: 

samo ti pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka231

zanima me radionica za umorne roditelje ples 5ritmova...hoće li se stvarno plesati, treba li se možda malo lakše obući? hvala!

----------


## oka

Evo mi se prijavili, jedva čekam. Prošle godine smo propustili i evo dočekali ovu!

Samo stvarno je puuuno svega, puno za jedan dan, da je bar svaki tjedan ponešto  :Smile: 
Dobro, znam da je to tako iz pravih razloga, organizacija...ma, kad mi je žao izabrati samo dvije stvari na koje bi recimo mogli ići.

Izabirem ono nama najpotrebnije, kako postaviti granice i obiteljska atmosfera zašto je važna. 
E sad me samo zanima, kod druge tj. radionice, ulaze samo jedan roditelj i jedno dijete
ili idu oba roditelja i dvoje djece (ovo drugo dijete je iapod tri god)?

----------


## puntica

> zanima me radionica za umorne roditelje ples 5ritmova...hoće li se stvarno plesati, treba li se možda malo lakše obući? hvala!


da, treba se laganije obući, i po mogućnosti uzeti nešto za presvući jer voditeljica obećava čak i malo...znoja

ufff...jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## puntica

> Izabirem ono nama najpotrebnije, kako postaviti granice i obiteljska atmosfera zašto je važna.


oka, drago mi je da ti se sviđa program. u pravu si, ima svega i puno je za jedan dan, ali zato svatko može izabrati ono što mu više treba

ALI možeš slušati SVA PREDAVANJA (to je sve ono što se događa u dvorani Kaptol 1) - pogledaj program http://sites.google.com/site/rodinda.../program-2-rdr
a izabereš najviše 2 radionice (dvorana Kamelija i Fortuna)

dakle, možeš odslušati i predavanja o postavljanju granica i predavanje obiteljska atmosfera (istovremeno se održava radionica Obiteljska atmosfera-za djecu, dok su roditelji na predavanju, za radionicu je potrebna prijava) i još koje predavanje...koliko misliš da možeš izdržati  :Grin: 




> E sad me samo zanima, kod druge tj. radionice, ulaze samo jedan roditelj i jedno dijete ili idu oba roditelja i dvoje djece (ovo drugo dijete je iapod tri god)?


ovisno o radionici. na nekim mogu oba roditelja a na drugima (zbog gužve) samo jedan
i jedno dijete (odgovarajuće dobi)
možda se možete podijeliti u 2 para pa da svaki par ide na neku drugu radionicu, pa da navečer jedni drugima prepričavate?  :Grin:

----------


## oka

Hvala puntica, daj mi samo još pliz reci da li je kvalitetnije ići na predavanje obiteljska atmosfera ili na radionicu, pitam to
ako se razdvojimo da znamo ko će kamo? Pretpostavljam da je za nas veče važnije predavanje, jesam li u pravu ili?

----------


## puntica

> Hvala puntica, daj mi samo još pliz reci da li je kvalitetnije ići na predavanje obiteljska atmosfera ili na radionicu, pitam to
> ako se razdvojimo da znamo ko će kamo? Pretpostavljam da je za nas veče važnije predavanje, jesam li u pravu ili?


za roditelje je, mislim, važnije predavanje, a za djecu...radionica (s tim da je namjenjena djeci od 3-7 godina)
pa, ne znam, možda da starije ode s nekim na radionicu a drugi roditelj na predavanje. samo ne znam di u to vrijeme s mlađim djetetom??? možda na kreativnu radionicu? ne znam koliko je staro...

ja bih u toj situaciji vjerojatno poslala muža s djecom u parkić dok ja odslušam predavanje  :Laughing:

----------


## oka

A ne ne, moj muž se seli na predavanje  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Dobro, ljudi, je li netko dobio potvrdu prijave na RDR i na radionice?

Ja niš, a prijavila se 31. 10., pa ponovno 1.11.  :Undecided:

----------


## oka

Ja sam dobila mail odmah drugi dan

----------


## puntica

hmmm...dutka lutka, pošalji mi podatke (ime i prezime) na pp pa ću provjeriti

baš mi je čudno...

hvala ti

----------


## dutka_lutka

*oka*, hvala ti na odgovoru.

*puntica*, jesam.  :Smile:

----------


## flower

podizem  :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

Evo, upravo sam poslala prijavnicu i uplatnicu na mail ... prijavila sam nas za radionicu Četiri stupa roditeljstva, a zanimaju me predavanja Obiteljska atmosfera i ono o bavljanju sportom. Naravno da su nam i druga predavanja interesantna, ali pošto je naša bebuška još malena ... stignemo sljedećih godina odslušati druge teme!
Pozdrav svima i vidimo se!

Hvala udruzi, članovima i predavačima na trudu  :Heart:

----------


## diči

Mi bi se također za neke radionice prijavile ali sam kod brata koji ne može na svom kompu otvoriti prijavnicu,valjda mu nedostaje odgovarajući program. pa se nadam da do ponedeljka kad ćemo to pokušati učiniti doma neće sve biti popunjeno i da će se i za nas naći mjesto!
 :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

mogu li trudnice na ples 5 ritmova?

----------


## flower

s obzirom da se tamo plese u svom ritmu i filmu, ne vidim razloga da ne  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Mi bi se također za neke radionice prijavile ali sam kod brata koji ne može na svom kompu otvoriti prijavnicu,valjda mu nedostaje odgovarajući program. pa se nadam da do ponedeljka kad ćemo to pokušati učiniti doma neće sve biti popunjeno i da će se i za nas naći mjesto!


 prijavnica je najobičniji word dokument i to iz starije verzije worda pa mi je baš čudno što se ne može otvoriti
ako želiš pošalji mi mail na puntica.roda@gmail.com pa ću ti probat poslat prijavnicu ravno na tvoj mail, možda ćeš je tako moći otvoriti

----------


## Mukica

Pomozite nam oglasiti ovaj događaj u  svojim školama, vrtićima ili u svom kvartu. Isprintajte plakat i  zaljepite ga na mjesta na kojima je to dozvoljeno.

Plakat

----------


## puntica

dolazite?
ako se mislite prijaviti na neke radionice, požurite da ne ostanete bez mjesta  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

još samo 3 dana...

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Pomozite nam oglasiti ovaj događaj u svojim školama, vrtićima ili u svom kvartu. Isprintajte plakat i zaljepite ga na mjesta na kojima je to dozvoljeno.
> 
> Plakat


Super ideja, Mukice! Mukica je stvarno spiritus movens.  :Smile: 
Ja sam jučer plasirala plakate u naš vrtić (5 objekata, prihvatili objeručke :shock:  :Smile:  ), u školu (dobila dopuštenje), prekjučer na dva lokala u drugom kvartu. Za Dom zdravlja treba odobriti ravnatelj (koji se nalazi u centralnom DZ), pa, prema dogovoru, idem danas k njegovoj tajnici.  :Trep trep: 
Još imam neke ideje za danas - knjižnice (2) i dućan dječje odjeće. Živi bili pa vidjeli.  :Smile: 
Roditelj jesam, a sad sam i "u akciji". :grin: Preostaje mi još samo da se učlanim.  :Wink:

----------


## puntica

pa dutka_lutka...učlanice se onda  :Grin: 

nego, danas je zadnji dan za prijave...pa ako si premišljate, premislite si brzo :Cool:

----------


## flower

podizem

----------


## oka

Uh, na sto muka sam, baka je trebala sa nama, ali na kraju ipak ne ide  :Undecided: .
Da li se može na predavanje za odrasle sa malim djetetom? Ili mogu sad naknadno promjeniti radionicu (izabrati drugu) za starije dijete.
Radi se o tajmingu koji nam se poklapa (tz. u isto vrijeme nam je radionica za starije i predavanje za roditelje, a bake nam ipak nema za uskočiti).

----------


## puntica

oka,
ako vam dijete može biti ok na radionici na predavanju za odrasle, onda ga možete povesti
postoji i mogućnost da se dijete zabavi u igraonici...

ne znam, morate sami vidjeti koje su vam mogućnosti, ipak najbolje poznajete svoju djecu
što se nas tiče, dovedite ih/ga na predavanje, nemamo ništa protiv



> Uh, na sto muka sam, baka je trebala sa nama, ali na kraju ipak ne ide .
> Da li se može na predavanje za odrasle sa malim djetetom? Ili mogu sad naknadno promjeniti radionicu (izabrati drugu) za starije dijete.
> Radi se o tajmingu koji nam se poklapa (tz. u isto vrijeme nam je radionica za starije i predavanje za roditelje, a bake nam ipak nema za uskočiti).

----------


## zeljka231

Bilo je suuuuper!!! Uživala sam i na predavanjima i na radionicama! Jedino što sam zaboravila ostaviti evaluacijski listić. Mogu li se ocjene, mišljenje poslati nekome? Bili smo i prošle godine...i jedino mi je žao što je nekako premali broj ljudi došao. Vjerojatno su se podijelili po radionicama, ali s obzirom na odlične teme i probleme u školama, obiteljima, hrpi pitanja, očekivala sam veći odaziv.

----------


## tropical

drago mi je da vam je bilo super, bilo je i meni!

svi koji su zaboravili ispuniti evaluacijski, možete ga poslati skeniranog na  danzaroditelje@roda.hr
zahvaljuemo na tome!  :Smile:

----------

